# Cyp. reginae in VT.



## Heather (Jul 1, 2008)

I had the great fortune to tag along and visit a private property yesterday and saw an amazing selection of plants, but was mesmerized by the slippers of course! 

A few images...if anyone wants more, let me know...
My apologies for the image quality - they are not the best but you can see the gist of it. All of the larger group photos are from different areas of the fen, not just one small place. There were thousands of showies in bloom, many more younger ones, and some just in bud.


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the look Heather. Love the dark lipped clones.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi. In the next to last photo is that an alba one? Good photos. Thanx for posting. I bet you had on spf 5000! 
oke:


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2008)

Nope no sunscreen. 

Yes, albas (or flavas? yellow on staminode.) There were as many white ones as the normal variety there.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2008)

And this is in the wild?!? BTW, aren't you a ginger-girl? You should know better than no sunblock/screen.


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2008)

Yup, these are wild, not cultivated and yup, I really didn't get much sun and I know how to take care of myself, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2008)

Touchy.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 2, 2008)

wow, a lot of flowers. any other native orchids in that area? the whites are really nice


----------



## cwt (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Heather, and they are beautiful. I need some!!!!
BTW, I'm with Eric on this one, if you want to go on "little dates", please...


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Aawwesome!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2008)

What a beautiful garden!


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> What a beautiful garden!



Just to reiterate - this is NOT a garden - though I agree it is spectacularly beautiful - it is a native fen - NO cultivated plants here, all wild, and in need of preserving. 

Another of our STF members is visiting tomorrow and has promised some more photos (hopefully better than mine!) 

CNY Charles - yes, many others. 
*Edit!

Just looked in Paul Martin Brown's book on natives and I think there were three varieties of Epipactis helleborine.
Also, he calls the white reginae var. albolabium which makes some sense I suppose but then again the book is from 1997.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Heather said:


> Just to reiterate - this is NOT a garden - though I agree it is spectacularly beautiful - it is a native fen - NO cultivated plants here, all wild, and in need of preserving.


I know it's not a cultivated garden. But mother nature makes wonderful gardens, also. I should have qualified my statement.


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I know it's not a cultivated garden. But mother nature makes wonderful gardens, also. I should have qualified my statement.



I sort of figured that but wanted to be sure others knew of it. Thanks Dot!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2008)

Heather said:


> Just looked in Paul Martin Brown's book on natives and I think there were three varieties of Epipactis helleborine.
> Also, he calls the white reginae var. albolabium which makes some sense I suppose but then again the book is from 1997.



there were helleborine flowers open along with showies?  usually they're a few weeks from now around here

Brown does make varieties of every possible plant and flower shape and/or color, am not sure if they are all correct taxonomically though I'm sure that if I tried to read somewhere about what is correct and when it is correct i'd probably get a large headache!


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, lots of helleborine - all three sizes, in all three VT fens (I know nothing about these, only what I saw and heard and looked up.) Not where my interest lies, but cool none the less.


----------

